# Manieur de brosse à reluire



## plesea8

Bonjour tout le monde,

j'aurais une petite question à vous poser :

Comment traduire "*manieur de brosse à reluire*" ? 

Cette expression, fait-elle référence à un leche-bottes ? Comment la traduiriez-vous ?

Merci pour votre aide et vos suggestions


----------



## Corsicum

Oui, c’est cela, je ne connais pas d’expression en Italien, dans l’attente d’autres suggestions :
_Manieur de brosse à reluire = Adulatore, lusingatore_ (Lisciare)


----------



## matoupaschat

Pas grand chose à ajouter, surtout qu'on ne connait pas le contexte . Tu peux consulter le CNRTL pour le peu de précision supplémentaire disponible et puis, comme tu sauras de quoi il s'agit exactement, il ne te restera qu'à choisir le terme italien le plus approprié .

Brosse : *2.* _Expr. fig., fam._ _Passer, manier la brosse._ Flatter servilement. _Jouer les brosses à reluire._ ,,Mettre en valeur un supérieur dans l'espoir d'en obtenir de l'avancement; subir des humiliations`` (Éd. 1967) . http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/brosse
Brosse : *A* [...] ♦ _Loc. fig._ _Passer, manier la brosse à reluire_. Flatter avec ostentation. _Jouer les brosses à reluire_ (v. _brosse_). _Brosse à reluire_. Flatteur. _C'est lui « la brosse à reluire de la famille » (...) glorieusement à cheval sur tous les grands dadas de l'entre-trois-guerres_ (H. Bazin, _Vipère_, 1948, p. 18). http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/Reluire


----------



## zone noire

D'après moi il existe un terme en italien qui pourrait bien convenir : _un leccapiedi._


----------



## plesea8

Merci à tous.

Donc un *manieur à reluire les bottes* est bien un lèche-bottes, un "_leccapiedi_", un "_adulatore_"... mais il n'y a pas, en langue italienne, une expression qui puisse se substituer à celle ci-dessus...

On pourrait dire à la place: "_un adulatore/leccapiedi all'ennesima potenza_" puisque les bottes ne sont pas seulement leché mais elles reluisent...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sul merito, siamo d'accordo . Rimane però la forma . Un "manieur de brosse à reluire", l'intendo come uno che usa adulare, corteggiare, ecc... e l'espressione non mi suona tanto familiare proprio per l'insolito accostamento dei due termini . Non credo neanche che significhi "all'ennesima potenza", ma semplicemente un adulatore . Manca sempre il contesto . Se vuoi più possibilità, sarebbe meglio che ci dessi un po' più di corda ...


----------

